# Take off!



## BrentC (Apr 24, 2018)

Take Off!  - 2nd Edit by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 24, 2018)

Great shot, well timed...........


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 24, 2018)

I love seeing wood ducks for those vivid colors.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 24, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Great shot, well timed...........



Thanks



Dean_Gretsch said:


> I love seeing wood ducks for those vivid colors.



Thanks Dean.  They are one of my favorites.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 24, 2018)

Spectacular!


----------



## BrentC (Apr 24, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Spectacular!



Thanks Jeff!


----------



## pamela.bottoni.1 (Apr 24, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Take Off!  - 2nd Edit by Brent Cameron, on Flickr



What lens? Great shot



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Apr 24, 2018)

Outstanding!


----------



## Donde (Apr 24, 2018)

That is really tops!


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 24, 2018)

Great image.

Nominated for POTM.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 24, 2018)

pamela.bottoni.1 said:


> What lens? Great shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks.  Olympus 300mm



tirediron said:


> Outstanding!



Thanks!



Donde said:


> That is really tops!



Thanks!


----------



## BrentC (Apr 24, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> Great image.
> 
> Nominated for POTM.



Thanks Trevor!   Much Appreciated!


----------



## HavToNo (Apr 24, 2018)

Great action shot Brent. You're on a roll.


----------



## LK_Nature_Photography (Apr 25, 2018)

These ducks are so beautiful! Nice shot, it looks like it is lunched like a rocket!


----------



## BrentC (Apr 25, 2018)

HavToNo said:


> Great action shot Brent. You're on a roll.



Thanks Tim.   The amazing weather we had the last few days helped.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 25, 2018)

LK_Nature_Photography said:


> These ducks are so beautiful! Nice shot, it looks like it is lunched like a rocket!



Thanks.  It launches fast enough that I misjudged the shutter speed I would need.   1/2000 but think I need to bump up to at least 1/3000.  They are small and quick.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 25, 2018)

Wow, wonderful render


----------



## surfinbird (Apr 25, 2018)

very nice , they wont do that for me .


----------

